# Mars Electric ME0709 Brush-Type Permanent Magnet DC Motor



## cjmssmd (Aug 19, 2020)

Mars Electric ME0709 Brush-Type Permanent Magnet DC Motor | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Mars Electric ME0709 Brush-Type Permanent Magnet DC Motor at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





New in box. Was purchased in 2010 for an electric car project and never used. Bench-tested. 
These motors are about $575 new at EVDrives and this one can be had for a fraction of that!


----------



## AnsonK (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi,
Do you have a spec sheet or documentation for the motor?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

AnsonK said:


> Do you have a spec sheet or documentation for the motor?


There are some specs in the EVDrives product listing, but it's a Motenergy motor, so detailed data will be lacking - the Motenergy product page is even worse, and conflicts with the EVDrives specs. Maybe the motor came with some better printed documentation.


----------

